# FOUND NEW HOME - Grey Hooded Dumbo Female Needs Home - Round Rock, TX



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

I have only one rat left, after 3 years of owning them. My last two were going to be Duchess, and her daughter Leia, but last night, as I went to check on them, Duchess refused to move, and only wanted to cuddle, and sleep. A few hours later, she passed on.
So now I have only one rat, a little girl named Leia, who has to be one of the prettiest rats, as well as one of the sweetest, I have ever owned.
She has never nipped, never tried to wiggle out of your hands, and her favourite activity is watching tv from inside the collar of your shirt.
But she has been with her mother, and other rats since she was born, and I just can't let her live out the rest of her life by herself, because that just seems cruel.
I'm hoping to find a home with other ratties that can keep her company. 
She never fought with any of her siblings, usually just kind of trying to sneak her way over to the food, so quarrels over silly rattie things shouldn't be a problem with her.
I'm not asking for a rehoming fee, just a good home for my little Leia-mouse.


I don't have many pictures of her, since I don't like scaring her with the camera. That's one of the few things, besideds severely loud noises, and crowds of people, that she doesn't like.



















I can get more pictures, if anyone is really interested.


Thank you so much,
Shea.


----------

